# My CRS is pregnant



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

My PH is around 7.4. I hope there is no problem.

Wayne.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Exciting!!! Good luck with the babies!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. But I don't know if the eggs will ever hatch.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Heard of people breeding them on ph above 7 with no problem. The only advice i would give is keep the water parameters always stable and leave it as that and don't do anything that would alter it very fast. If your tank is stable and she doesn't drop her eggs you are doing good. GL!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

GL hope you get a nice little colony going


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you for the advice. I will not change the water so much for now. I use to change 2/3 of the water at once.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

The eggs are red on color. Is it possible that the eggs are not fertilized when they are down in the abdomen area?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

waynet said:


> The eggs are red on color. Is it possible that the eggs are not fertilized when they are down in the abdomen area?


she only transfer eggs there if it is fertilized.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

MananaP said:


> she only transfer eggs there if it is fertilized.


good to know that. Let see what happen. I have tiger shrimps as well. A couple of them have eggs, but I have never seen any shrimplets. Eventually all the eggs were gone. Maybe my tank was too small at that time (2 1/2 g). Now I moved them to my 5g tank. My crystal red shrimps are in the 10g tank.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

congrats on the preg shrimp.
im new to this forum and would like to get a hand on some crystals in the near future and breed them as well.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

You may want to try Shaobo to see if he has any now. Jiang604 appears to have some. April "Pets Beautiful" might have some as well.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

how long has the shrimp been berried, is this the first time with your crs?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

This is my first ever.

So I don't have much experience.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pregnant CRS - showing her eggs*

Finally able to get two pictures of my CRS showing her eggs.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

So nice!! Good luck!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. I hope the eggs will hatch.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I hope so too. Looking forward for your news


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> I hope so too. Looking forward for your news


My most precious shrimp. I have 6 CRS, only 1 female. The next generation is completely depending on her.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

What a burden to carry. Don't pressure her too much now


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> What a burden to carry. Don't pressure her too much now


Unexpected, one of my shrimps had a growth spurt. It looks like another female. No eggs yet. But from my experience, it looks like a female shrimps.

Also, today I collected 50+ peach leaves. From this website, I learned CRS love peach leaves.

Shrimp and Leaf Litter .:. Information on the use of leaf litter in a Freshwater Invertebrate Aquarium

Wayne.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

waynet said:


> Unexpected, one of my shrimps had a growth spurt. It looks like another female. No eggs yet. But from my experience, it looks like a female shrimps.
> 
> Also, today I collected 50+ peach leaves. From this website, I learned CRS love peach leaves.
> 
> ...


Here she is. I think it is a female.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

waynet said:


> Unexpected, one of my shrimps had a growth spurt. It looks like another female. No eggs yet. But from my experience, it looks like a female shrimps.
> 
> Also, today I collected 50+ peach leaves. From this website, I learned CRS love peach leaves.
> 
> ...


good tips, i have several fruit trees in my yard and was thinking to collect their leaves for giving to my shrimpies and fry over the winter

GL with the CRS


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

user_error said:


> good tips, i have several fruit trees in my yard and was thinking to collect their leaves for giving to my shrimpies and fry over the winter
> 
> GL with the CRS


What type shrimps do you raise? Any pics?


----------



## Koi Kichi (Oct 23, 2010)

sweeetttttt! babies crs in the house!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

My female CRS is still carrying the eggs. She has not dropped them yet. Only 2 weeks so far. I read somewhere, the eggs should hatch in 4-5 weeks.

It appears my CRS don't like peach leaves that much like some sites say.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

waynet said:


> My female CRS is still carrying the eggs. She has not dropped them yet. Only 2 weeks so far. I read somewhere, the eggs should hatch in 4-5 weeks.
> 
> It appears my CRS don't like peach leaves that much like some sites say.


Thats about right. and pH of 7.4 is fine as long as conditions are stable.

Heres a video of one of my fathers tank. Hes a quick learner and has done what has taken me about 9 months in a period of 2 months.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> Thats about right. and pH of 7.4 is fine as long as conditions are stable.
> 
> Heres a video of one of my fathers tank. Hes a quick learner and has done what has taken me about 9 months in a period of 2 months.


Wow. His shrimps are so active. Yes, my shrimps do not like peach leaves much. It has been 3 weeks. The eggs have not hatched yet.

I saw one shrimp latched on the second suspected female abdomen to abdomen for 1-2 seconds.

What do you feed your shrimps?


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

So any update on your CRS shrimpettes?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

slipstream said:


> So any update on your CRS shrimpettes?


Not yet. I still see some eggs in the abdomen of the female shrimp though.

I have a short video in wmv format (12 MB) of the female shrimp and eggs. I don't know how to post it here.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

waynet said:


> Not yet. I still see some eggs in the abdomen of the female shrimp though.
> 
> I have a short video in wmv format (12 MB) of the female shrimp and eggs. I don't know how to post it here.


Hi:

I posted it on Youtube.

YouTube - CRSEGSMobile.wmv


----------

